# Thyrois TSH Results in



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Doc called and said that my TSH is not in the average range. This could very well explain why my depression has been increasing overtime. So I requested a Free T3 and Free T4 Test. I hear that these extra test can get more accurate info on the condition. What do you all think???


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I have borderline hypothyroidism too


----------



## fresko123 (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine was borderline too. My TSH was 4.3 so my doctor put me on levothyroxine. Do you know what your TSH level was? My doctor thought putting me on the meds would help with my fatigue and brain fog. I've only been on them for a little over a week.


----------



## fresko123 (Jan 23, 2013)

But yes, the tests you requested are more accurate and will really tell you what is going on with your thyroid. I've been thinking about asking my dr. for those tests.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

At my last test my TSH was 5.68.

The normal range in the UK is 0.3 to 5.5.

Here where I am the GP's won't treat it until it is full blown hypothyroidism.

:-(


----------

